# Smoker in Outdoor Kitchen Setup



## FarmDreams (Apr 22, 2019)

We are building a home and I'm planning the Outdoor Kitchen space.  
Since I will have a large Garden and plan to do lots of canning, I am planning a large sink.  Also planning a Pizza oven.  Then thinking a larger Traeger Grill.  Not sure if an EGG would be useful or not, but would look pretty cool?  
We have never done much smoking and have never had a specific smoker.  Since I need the space pre-planned, I want to figure out what we are doing now.  I am thinking that I can do an upright smoker like an MES and just leave an open space in the outdoor kitchen that it can set into?  If you have a similar setup, do you allow space around all 3 sides of the smoker, or is it more built in with half of it sticking up above the counter?

Thank you!  I am thinking an electric smoker, since the Traeger will be wood pellets.  I am open to Propane if that is better.  Also, open to any suggestions or any other must haves!  I am thinking I will do a plug in burner for canning use and also have a built in fridge.


----------



## kruizer (Apr 22, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 22, 2019)

Here you go. This build should get you started and you can add what you like from there..even comes with printed plans! 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-brick-pit-tuscan-grill-project.278609/


----------



## BB-que (Apr 22, 2019)

FarmDreams said:


> We are building a home and I'm planning the Outdoor Kitchen space.
> Since I will have a large Garden and plan to do lots of canning, I am planning a large sink.  Also planning a Pizza oven.  Then thinking a larger Traeger Grill.  Not sure if an EGG would be useful or not, but would look pretty cool?
> We have never done much smoking and have never had a specific smoker.  Since I need the space pre-planned, I want to figure out what we are doing now.  I am thinking that I can do an upright smoker like an MES and just leave an open space in the outdoor kitchen that it can set into?  If you have a similar setup, do you allow space around all 3 sides of the smoker, or is it more built in with half of it sticking up above the counter?
> 
> Thank you!  I am thinking an electric smoker, since the Traeger will be wood pellets.  I am open to Propane if that is better.  Also, open to any suggestions or any other must haves!  I am thinking I will do a plug in burner for canning use and also have a built in fridge.


Pellet smoker is an excellent option. Review Rec Tec before you go buy a Traeger.


----------

